# ventilation for components in media center



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

A few weeks ago I ordered and installed a Onkyo 809 in my media center. It is thicker than my previous Onkyo receiver and as a result there is only one(1) inch clearance between the top of the receiver and the shelf above it. The rear(back) of the center is open. I think that I read that the 809 has internal vent fans but I am interested in installing fan(s) in the rear of the cabinet to draw air over the top and around the receiver. I saw a pair of vent fans made for a rack system / media center that have a built in thermal probe/sensor that will turn the fans on at a pre-set temp. It is a brushless D/C motor with a built in transformer , from a/c voltage to d/c.

Is this over kill or should I rely on the fans built-in receiver to handle heat build-up? The unit that I found sells for $80.00 plus shipping, a small price to pay to protect my investment. I did go by Radio Shack and looked at the 4 inch vent fans but I will have to build some type of holder and wire the unit to run on a/c current. Any help would be really appreciated,, Benbo


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

benbo said:


> A few weeks ago I ordered and installed a Onkyo 809 in my media center. It is thicker than my previous Onkyo receiver and as a result there is only one(1) inch clearance between the top of the receiver and the shelf above it. The rear(back) of the center is open. I think that I read that the 809 has internal vent fans but I am interested in installing fan(s) in the rear of the cabinet to draw air over the top and around the receiver. I saw a pair of vent fans made for a rack system / media center that have a built in thermal probe/sensor that will turn the fans on at a pre-set temp. It is a brushless D/C motor with a built in transformer , from a/c voltage to d/c.
> 
> Is this over kill or should I rely on the fans built-in receiver to handle heat build-up? The unit that I found sells for $80.00 plus shipping, a small price to pay to protect my investment. I did go by Radio Shack and looked at the 4 inch vent fans but I will have to build some type of holder and wire the unit to run on a/c current. Any help would be really appreciated,, Benbo


hello,
Most folks I know who add Fans use PC Fans. 1 inch is pretty tight so I do not think it to be a bad idea to consider adding them. I have never priced PC Fans, but I would imagine they cost less than $80. I would check out Newegg. Granted the x09's really do seem to run cooler. I even checked out a Thread on another Forum where bashing Onkyo seems to be a sport and last I looked a Poll about the 809 showed that close to 90% have had no issues whatsoever.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

Newegg has a good selection of fans. The main problem is noise, so look for an ultra-quiet one.

Almost all standalone fans are DC, so you will have to get a wall-wart or regulated/switching power supply to drive them (and do some simple wiring).


----------



## benbo (Jul 27, 2010)

As usual you guys are spot on with the advise and input. After searching Newegg I came across a company named Procool that has a heat controlled fan for around $35.00 including shipping. With 14DBa of quieting at maximum speed it should be plenty quiet. The unit has a thermistor that increases fan speed according to amount of heat it senses and slows down as the heat dissipates. It can be configured in sets of (1),(2) or (4) fans. 
I think this is what the doctor ordered as far as I am concered, I think. Thanks again.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

I would consider a thermal sensor optional. Might even be a draw-back if its regulating your fan speed and making the fan operation more obvious. I suppose if it doesnt add much to the cost and the fan is quiet enough a thermal sensor can be used but I still wouldnt consider it a necessity.


----------

